# Red Oak i milled this weekend



## surfing813 (Aug 24, 2013)

Some Red Oak I milled up this weekend...


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Beautiful WOOD!!!! Red Oak I'm not sure though.....looks more like maple!!

Pretty anyway and thanks for posting pics, always interesting to see what others are cutting.

Is that CSM or bandsaw????


----------



## surfing813 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah Tim, i'm not 100% on the species. It does have the medullary rays that are so prevalent in Red Oak, Ill post some end grain pics in a bit. This was milled with a 14" Poulan?! Made a little jig for it that helps me cut marginally straight, but it is definitely more of a visual guide. I'll post pics of that also...


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

That is amazing. I instantly see a Bench.


----------



## surfing813 (Aug 24, 2013)

I saw a bench as well...

Much better pic as far as the real color of the wood, the other must have been "enhanced" on my mac.
sorry it came up sideways?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

im willing to bet it was not your Mac but the camera that you used and the fact that one was outside in intense light and the other was inside with dull muted light. best results would me outside mid morning 7:45-9:30 am this time of year while sun is 45* and not as intense. 

mortice the legs and BOOM done.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree with Tennessee. Not oak. Sycamore has large rays. In any case, you've got some nice pieces. Sawmilling opens up a lot of possibilities! :thumbsup:


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

jdpber said:


> im willing to bet it was not your Mac but the camera that you used and the fact that one was outside in intense light and the other was inside with dull muted light. best results would me outside mid morning 7:45-9:30 am this time of year while sun is 45* and not as intense.
> 
> mortice the legs and BOOM done.


Exactly, first thing we learned in B&W photography was never do afternoon shots or you were asking for trouble.

Wood looks great. Any plans so far?


----------



## surfing813 (Aug 24, 2013)

Going to make some tables, benches and such. Always willing to sell a few if anyones interested. I've got a half dozen slabs between 36-40" by 12-20". I have a pair of book matched 2" thick crotches as well...


----------

